# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Chrom. splendopleure 'Bamukong-Ombe River System 1999'

## RonWill

Hi all,
I've been collecting good eggs and caring for fry from most SPLs and BITs but only 1 miserable fry from the 'Bamukong'. Does anyone know if this population is less prolific or simply has different requirements.

----------

